# Taping with 210 easy sand or 90,



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok, so i rarely ever tape anything except repairs with hotmud, so my question is how well will 210 with a little glue hold up in a garage ( level 4) that is semi climate controlled, price of job isnt great so want to be in and out quick????


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I've never had luck with hot mud holding up over time.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonydif said:


> I've never had luck with hot mud holding up over time.


Thanks, guess i have use dura bond.


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

Mjaw said:


> Ok, so i rarely ever tape anything except repairs with hotmud, so my question is how well will 210 with a little glue hold up in a garage ( level 4) that is semi climate controlled, price of job isnt great so want to be in and out quick????


I do smaller jobs and use hotmud all the time with great success. I normally use mesh, but if taping with paper tape I use TrimTex MudMax mixed into my hotmud or it will not adhere well. I have tested this product on both plain drywall and painted surfaces and it works great. I imagine some glue mixed in would do something similar for the adhesion. Plus I have tested with 20 minute mud and it worked, so 210 would probably be even better since the mud would have more time to soak in to the paper. If you don't want to go paper, I have heard that Fibafuse works well, but I have never tried it.

Without an adhesive added I would never use paper tape with hotmud. I find that over time it loosens too easily.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

jburnson said:


> I do smaller jobs and use hotmud all the time with great success. I normally use mesh, but if taping with paper tape I use TrimTex MudMax mixed into my hotmud or it will not adhere well. I have tested this product on both plain drywall and painted surfaces and it works great. I imagine some glue mixed in would do something similar for the adhesion. Plus I have tested with 20 minute mud and it worked, so 210 would probably be even better since the mud would have more time to soak in to the paper. If you don't want to go paper, I have heard that Fibafuse works well, but I have never tried it.
> 
> Without an adhesive added I would never use paper tape with hotmud. I find that over time it loosens too easily.


I was going to use fibafuse max, with super bond glue mixed in i cant see that failing any time soon, i cant control the temp in a garage.


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

I'd run the fast set & wouldn't worry. For one - it's a garage; two - hot mud is similar to a weld. Once it's cured, the fast set is actually stronger than the actual sheetrock it bonded with, & it bonds. Why else would we all use it [hopefully] to fix blisters & prepack gaps in joints before taping. Hot mud isn't for the faint hearted & alot of these idiots out there are running lightweight or ultra light muds for everything ... 🙄 as if that shit will last any longer. Just make sure you mix the shit out of it, mix it thin enough to wet the tape & wipe it out tight. If your really worried about adhesion then spin some AP mud in with each batch & there's your glue. I don't know how fast you tape but 210 sounds a bit far stretched. Maybe consider spinning a separate batch of 90 or 120 for the ceiling & walls before whipping up a whole new batch to do all the angles. If I'm doing just one room I'll tape & bed everything in a series of monster pans using 20 spun with a cake mixer until the whole room glows green, then I'll scrape my lap marks, and go home. Sometimes I'll use that fiba-whatever more expensive mesh tape & it sure does make things go even faster. I ran an entire Mexican restaurant like that & everything turned out fine. Like you said the money isn't that great.


----------

